# Happy Birthday TJacobs



## RJJ (Sep 13, 2010)

Have a big 54th and hope you have more!


----------



## jar546 (Sep 13, 2010)

Have a great birthday today TJacobs


----------



## cboboggs (Sep 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday TJacobs


----------



## Enginerd (Sep 13, 2010)

If we'd have know we could have bought you a beer in Denver.  Hope your time with your mom and brother was good.

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday, TJ.

Uncle Bob


----------



## fatboy (Sep 13, 2010)

Yo Jake! Happy B-day, nice talking to you last week!


----------



## Mule (Sep 13, 2010)

Happy Stinking Birthday! Cubs lose! Cubs lose!


----------



## rktect 1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Happy b-day TJ.


----------



## TJacobs (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the well-wishes.  Time with the family was great; Mom is doing great for 80.  The ICC get-together went well.  I sincerely hope we accomplished something.  It was great putting faces to the handles.

Missed you UB!  You were the one person I thought I would recognize...


----------



## rshuey (Sep 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Code Neophyte (Sep 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday from the "Deep South", Jake.  Like Enginerd said, we'd have bought you and Old Style if we'd known!


----------



## FM William Burns (Sep 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday TJ!


----------



## TJacobs (Sep 14, 2010)

I have never been a big birthday kind of guy, but I did have more than a few Sam Adams while in Denver.  They did not have regular Coors so I doubt they had Old Style...


----------



## Alias (Sep 14, 2010)

Happy B-day, TJ!

Go Cubs, go Cubs, go, Cubs....... 

Go Bears, go Bears, go Bears....... 

Sue, 'where the west still lives'


----------

